# Windows Photo Viewer - print options missing



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all,
A friends win 8 system, trying to print to Epson printer, when told to print a selection of pics, at the print screen, the options for printing on the RH pane, is missing all but full page print?
It was there when I showed to how-to, so I don't what she has done to get the options to disappear?
At a loss, can I get them back, as she needs to print 2 pics per page on A4

Sorry for the lacking puter info, but I thought a MS program would be OK.
Thanks guys
NT


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of the Epson Printer? 
Go to the Epson Drivers site, type in your model #, and Download the *Driver/Software *for this Printer and you should get the Right Hand Pane back


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I hope its that simple!! she's looking for CD and will ring if good.
NT


----------

